# Studying and Dependents



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, I hope someone can help!

I have just been accepted to study a course for 2 years in a Canadian education institute Humber. I will be submitting my visa application soon as course starts in September. I am married with 3 children age 15, 9 and 3. I will be applying for my study visa and it was my intention to apply for my husbands work permit and children's study visa at the same time however my husband may stay behind with our youngest and carry on working in the UK for a month or two whilst looking for a job in Canada. Firstly I am unsure what the visa officers will think and which way would give us a better chance of trying to secure my study visa? Also I have read many different articles about whether my oldest children need study visas or not some say yes then others say no not if children are accompanying a parent who has permission to study.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Your 3 year old will not need a study permit as they will be either attending daycare and eventually kindergarten which does not require a permit. Your older two will require study permits. There is no requirement for you all to enter the country together, you can enter separately without issue as long as your visas are in order. I would suggest you would want the eldest two to be in Canada for the start of heir school year.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Liam!

So if I apply for mine and my two oldest children and my husband stays behind for a month or two I will be able to apply for his work permit at the same time as mine even though he wouldn't be joining me until later?

He has asked for a sabbatical from worrk if he gets it he will come out with me and look for work if he doesn't he will stay behind.
Thank you


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Foreign students usually aren't allowed to work except in on campus jobs, and those are usually low paying part-time jobs.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, 


Thank you for replying
I am not going yo work just study it is my husband who would be applying for work permit?

Also could you tell me what the area Etobicoke like we stayed in Brampton last year but not sure how far that is from Humber


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, 


Thank you for replying
I am not going yo work just study it is my husband who would be applying for work permit?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jenny301 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying
> ...



Which Humber campus - North or Lakeshore?

If the North campus then it is 10-15 minutes from where I live in Brampton (obviously, where you are in Brampton would dictate how long it will take). If Lakeshore, then it is about 45-60 minutes during rush hour. Obviously, non rush hour would take less time.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

It is North campus! We would like to live near good schools aswell as the Humber college. Is Etobicoke a decent area? We want to rent a 3-4 bed house.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jenny301 said:


> It is North campus! We would like to live near good schools aswell as the Humber college. Is Etobicoke a decent area? We want to rent a 3-4 bed house.



Personally, I wouldn't live in the part of Etobicoke that is near the North Campus. 

As I said, Brampton is just a few minutes away so you could live there (in the Bramalea portion of Brampton where I live) and have access to good schools as well as Humber (an easy drive or you could take the bus).


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks! 

When we stayed in Brampton last year we were in the Main Street North L6X 1J1 area.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jenny301 said:


> Ok, thanks!
> 
> When we stayed in Brampton last year we were in the Main Street North L6X 1J1 area.



Even from there it wouldn't take long to get to Humber. You would just have to go into Bramalea (everything east of Highway #410) and then on to Humber from there. In a car and not in rush hour it would take five minutes to get from the area you lived in to Bramalea and then another ten or fifteen minutes to Humber.


----------



## RebeccaFuchs (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah foreign student only allowed to work in college part time job. They don't work out side.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

They are changing the rules in June and students will be allowed to work off campus without having to apply for work permit so that is a bonus. 

I sent off for my visa yesterday so fingers crossed

What other areas are close to Humber apart from Rexdale as I have heard a lot of negative things aboutvthat area.

Thank you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jenny301 said:


> They are changing the rules in June and students will be allowed to work off campus without having to apply for work permit so that is a bonus.
> 
> I sent off for my visa yesterday so fingers crossed
> 
> ...



Close to Humber it is Rexdale, Brampton (the Bramalea portion), or Malton (definitely would MOT live there).

Or you could go up to somewhere like Bolton.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, thanks

do you mean you would not live in Malton? if so why not?

Thank you, once again


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jenny301 said:


> Hi, thanks
> 
> do you mean you would not live in Malton? if so why not?
> 
> Thank you, once again



Sorry, I just now realized the typo in my previous post.

No, I would not live in Malton as it is a dump. My family lived there before moving to Brampton (in 1979) and I wouldn't live there again even if I was given a free house!


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, thank you

Will give that a miss then!

I have spoke with the owner of the property where we stayed last year as we have kept in contact since then and hopefully it should be available, if not she will try and find us somewhere. I have also looked on the kijiji website but I am not sure how trusted that is.

I have applied for my Visa now so fingers crossed, I just hope what I have submitted is enough.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for all your input, it is much appreciated!


----------

